# Site issue...



## pastaconsumer (Dec 28, 2015)

nice meme.


----------



## Issac (Dec 28, 2015)

Usually looks like that for me when there's a hiccup on my end


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 28, 2015)

That kind of effect usually happens to me when my bandwidth is capped, from downloading a huge file or whatnot. Is yours?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 28, 2015)

The moment I post about it, the site fixes... If you ask me, it beats the pepe meme.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2015)

It's probably because of all the traffic GBATemp is getting right now.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 28, 2015)

This is related to the server getting hammered. Pages don't load properly. #32c3


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 28, 2015)

damn. wish my boi p1ng or bortz or sickly could close this.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 28, 2015)

GBAtemp is being a sloweys and giving me errors when i do crap.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 28, 2015)

Its gateway! They're hacking the temp! Didn't you see? They're calling it a "Gateway Error"


----------



## Etheboss (Dec 28, 2015)

We noticed, now close the thread.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 28, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Its gateway! They're hacking the temp! Didn't you see? They're calling it a "Gateway Error"


Gateway is hacking us untill we get a 10.3 kexploit!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 28, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> Gateway is hacking us untill we get a 10.3 kexploit!


Neeew! I new it!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 28, 2015)

Etheboss said:


> We noticed, now close the thread.


Have you noticed the ribbon under my name? It says 'Member'. I can't close it.
Bortz can.


----------



## Crass (Dec 28, 2015)

Lol, you said member.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 28, 2015)

Crass said:


> Lol, you said member.


hilarious and original 420% legit memes no scam


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> hilarious and original 420% legit memes no scam


worth about the same as a small loan of a million dollars


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 28, 2015)

I will remind everyone once again that this section is not the EOF. If I see this many off topic nonsense posts in this section again I will go on a warning spree.

Also tagging Mods to do stuff instead of using the report function is inefficient and annoying. Individual mods are not at your beck and call so knock that off also people, thanks.


----------

